
C:// CDN on the Bitcoin Blockchain - Kinnard
https://c.bitdb.network
======
_nhynes
Neat! It'd be nice to see a comparison of cost+replication factor of C://
versus, say, Filecoin which is designed specifically for storage and allows
tweaking replication factor. Or maybe even Ethereum using logs instead of
storage.

~~~
Kinnard
Yeah, that's a great idea. I may do an analysis myself. I love that the mental
models for both c:// and b:// are so much simpler.

b:// —
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20026014](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20026014)

------
theamk
Ouch, that website is annoying and makes my eyes hurt

